# 168 gr. BTHP as a hunting load



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I will be going on an elk hunt this fall. In the passed I have been quite successful with my 300 win mag. I have always beleived that its not the caliber you use, its all in where you place the round that counts. I have a Savage 10 FP in 308 with a Leupold 4.5-14 with mil dot and M1 Turrets. This is what I am the most accurate with. I know a 308 is adequit to take down an elk, but is the 168 gr. HPBT SMK a adequit bullet. I know this round was designed for accuracy, but will it mushroom up well enough to do the job if put in the right spot?

Aaron


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

168TSX will likely match the accuracy of the SMK and will give you all the on-game performance you could ask for. 168 Berger VLD's are being touted as a good performing hunting bullet as well but I have no experience with them on game.

You're a tougher man than I for lugging a 12# rig in the tall hills where there's less O 2.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am very fond of the Swift Scirrocco line up. I believe they make that in a 165 gr. I think you'll find their BC is hard to beat and IMO they perform as well as the Nosler Partition once they get inside the game.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The SMK is not designed to mushroom like a hunting bullet. I've seen several deer shot with them and although they will do the job when placed in the right spot, I've never seen one mushroom.

For elk with a 308, I'm with Horsager, use the Barnes 168 TSX.

huntin1


----------

